# PROGESTERONE RESULTS



## Gemsy (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I got my day 21 progesterone results today, they were 18  .  From what i know (which isnt much) this s a rubbish result.

Does it make ny difference if i didnt ovulate til day 20?

I gutted, i felt soooo sure this was the month! Oh well back to the grind stone!!

Gem


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It makes a HUGE difference that you didn´t ovulate till later as the whole point of this test is that the optimum result can only be got 7 days after ovulation! So if you bear that in mind, I would say that the likelihood is that you would have had a very strong result. 18 shows you have ovulated but it isn´t at it´s peak which was still to come. If you definately had a period more than 7 days after test was done then the result is not giving the full picture and I personally think you probably had a really high level.

Ruth


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Gemsy

I am not a great fan of the day 21 progesterone tests, as i had 3 done and the doctor blankly said that 2/3 times i was not ovulating.  They don't allow for any variation in cycle, and the only way to get a true picture would be to have the same test done everyday, 22, 23,24 etc.... which they don't offer to do.

I really worried after having my tests done, but i now believe that i was actually ovulating and just that test not done on the right day.  Another important factor is what you count as day one.  I was counting day one of first day of spotting etc... but it should actually be first day of full flow!!  It can make all the difference when testing on day 21, as i think i probably ended up testing too early.

Don't worry too much hun, and carry on as i sure as Ruth says, you did ovulate and your result would have peaked a bit later.

Good luck
Love
Kel
xxx


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello

I think the test has to be done about a week before your period. So when you get your period you can tell if its accurate. Over-30 is ovulatory. It is usually tested CD18-21 but if you have a long cycle it may need to be tested later.

Hope this helps
Plink


----------



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi there
I too have low prog (my test at day 21 was just 9!! ), I was prescribed Gonophene the next month. The doc seems to be happy to keep giving me this now every month without re-testing prog levels. Is this normal or should I be be re-tested? Is low prog a permanent thing or can it 'right' itself??
Just fyi she does a vaginal ultrasound each month to see if i've o'ed, but the healthy eggs so far have been on my blocked left side.  
I am ex-pat being treated abroad.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks
ttc


----------



## Gemsy (Dec 6, 2004)

Hiya Gals,

Thanks for you advise and experiences... It really is appreciated...

Ruth, you have given me that little bit of hope again so thank you, i am also still ready for a negative though so not getting my hopes up too high.

I am going to test later as i O'd later, so fingers crossed on Christmas day!!

Tahnks again Guys..

Gem


----------



## annem (Jun 16, 2004)

Dear Gemsy

A progesterone level of 18 sounds great just 1 day after ovulation.  I once ovulated on day 20 and on day 21 my progesterone level was 7.  Six days later (day 27) it was 21.  I expect your progesterone level would have been well over 30 (good) at it's peak.

Good look for a  

love Anne


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear Gemsy,
With my 1st consultant I had only day 21 tests and each time they were low. However, with my new consultant I have progesterone tested day 21, 28 and 35. Last month my results were:
Day 21 = 3
Day 28 = 8
Day 35 = 33
I ovulated day 30 (AF arrived day 44). This mth my consultant wasn't going to bother testing again, so I asked my Gp if they would test, as I only have 2 more tries with clomid and I needed to know fast if it didn't work so I didn't waste another month on clomid whilst being tested by my consultant at the same dose, before increasing the clomid on my next cycle. If you're a late ovulator, you could ask for progesterone to be tested on those days too. Hope it works this time though so you don't need to. Good luck.


----------

